

Trapped Chilean Miners May Wait 4 More Months For Rescue - cwtann
http://www.cnn.com/2010/WORLD/americas/08/23/chile.miners/index.html

======
nickpinkston
I was on a trip for college, and I actually went into that mine - crazy to see
that it's collapsed. The river leading away from it runs light copper oxide
green - not sure if that's run off or if there's just copper everywhere.

They actually partially refine the ore inside - pretty cool place to be
honest. Wouldn't want to be in there for months, but I'm glad they're okay.

